# Difference between a colostomy and an ileostomy?



## Ataraxia (Jun 29, 2009)

This has probably been answered before, so my appologies first hand.

Can someone tell me the difference? I currently have a reverse ileostomy, but even then the doctor's didn't really explain it properly to me.

From what I've read up on, the ileostomy is applied to deal with problems in the stomach, while the colostomy is for problems in the bowels. Is that right?

Does that mean that the ileostomy pouch collects a more liquid waste, whole the colostomy pouch collects more solid?


----------



## farm (Jun 29, 2009)

An ileostomy is an opening (or stoma) of the small bowel onto the abdomen so that the motions then empty into an attached bag. It is performed when all the large bowel has to be removed. This is usually necessary when an inflammatory disease (such as ulcerative colitis or Crohn's disease) seriously damages the large bowel. It is occasionally performed when there is more than one cancerous growth in the large bowel. When it is performed for inflammatory bowel disease, ileostomy may be permanent. On occasion, it may be used in the emergency situation when most of the large bowel is removed but enough is left to allow reconnection of the intestine at a later date. 

A colostomy is an opening (or stoma) of the colon or large bowel onto the abdominal wall so that the motions then empty into an attached bag. A colostomy may be permanent or temporary. It is permanent in certain situations with cancerous growths of the rectum. This is because removal of the cancer may mean that there is insufficient rectum (or back passage) left to be joined to the bowel. Temporary colostomies are used as a safety valve to divert the motions away from a newly joined part of the intestine. This gives the new join time to heal. It may also be used in the emergency situation where there may be a blockage of the bowel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

literally translated, ileostomy mean stoma (mouth) of the ileum (small bowel), and colostomy is stoma of the colon (large bowel).

they can both be performed for many reasons, some as outlined by Farm above, but sometimes they can be done as a step towards other surgery like, forming a temporary stoma to give the bowels a rest, with a view to rejoining (reversing).

with an ileostomy, if the rectum and some rectal passage is left intact and is free from disease, a reversal is quite a usual procedure on the agenda at some point in the future, if the patient so wishes.


----------



## Ataraxia (Jun 29, 2009)

dingbat said:
			
		

> literally translated, ileostomy mean stoma (mouth) of the ileum (small bowel), and colostomy is stoma of the colon (large bowel).
> 
> they can both be performed for many reasons, some as outlined by Farm above, but sometimes they can be done as a step towards other surgery like, forming a temporary stoma to give the bowels a rest, with a view to rejoining (reversing).
> 
> with an ileostomy, if the rectum and some rectal passage is left intact and is free from disease, a reversal is quite a usual procedure on the agenda at some point in the future, if the patient so wishes.


Thanks, I just wanted a simple breakdown.

Do colostomy and ileostomy patients use the same type of bag?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Ataraxia said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just wanted a simple breakdown.
> 
> Do colostomy and ileostomy patients use the same type of bag?


yes, more or less.. the main differences are the size of the aperture for the stoma, and the fact that normally colostomy appliances are non-drainable, & ileostomy ones drainable... have a look at the examples on this manufacturer's site - it shows you both kinds.. http://www.coloplast.co.uk/ECompany...ocument&unid=6C9315AC99D7098F41256A020047440E


----------



## Ataraxia (Jun 30, 2009)

So with Colostomy bags mainly being non-drainable, does this mean they have control of the waste output? Or is it free-running like with the ileostomy patients? 

I just don't understand why they would use closed bags.


----------



## danman (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't understand that either Ataraxia.

I can't see how they could have control. I know they can irrigate the stoma with a colostomy, so they can have periods of no discharge, but I can't see how they could control flow.

I think they are really one and the same, ileostomy and colostomy.
One stoma is part of the Large bowel (colostomy) and the other stoma is the small bowel (ileostomy)
Looped or temp at the start of the name simply means it can be reversed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

i think there is a definite element of control with a colostomy... i would guess how much depends on whereabouts the stoma is taken from ie: if there's a lot of large bowel before the stoma, then there's more volume for poo to be stored and reduced in fluid. if the stoma is only a short way into the colon, then i'd reckon the stools would be more liquidy, more like an ileostomy output.

i could be wrong in my assumption.. need to read up on this really.. but i think most colostomy patients probably only have to pass stools occasionally during the day and they probably can control it, whereas ileostomies do more or less what they want, when they want lol.


ahh.. Wiki says it better than me lol - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colostomy


----------



## Ataraxia (Jul 1, 2009)

"People with colostomies who have ostomies of the sigmoid colon or descending colon may have the option of irrigation, which allows for the person to not wear a pouch, but rather just a gauze cap over the stoma, and to schedule irrigation for times that are convenient."

It's unusual to think that colostomy patients have an element of control, when ileostomy patients don't. Hmm.


----------



## danman (Jul 1, 2009)

I suppose it's how Ding described it.

The effluent from an ileo is much more liquid, but if the colon gets a chance to do it's work, the discharge will be more solid. Therefore, more control.

I'm happy with my ileo, to hell with colons, who needs 'em.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

danman said:
			
		

> to hell with colons, who needs 'em.


haha.. now that would make an awesome car sticker! :ylol2:


----------



## danman (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a great idea. It could be like the smiley teeshirts.... I could make a fortune...

:cheerss:


----------



## kello82 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ataraxia said:
			
		

> It's unusual to think that colostomy patients have an element of control, when ileostomy patients don't. Hmm.


speaking of control with ileos....i have just discovered something recently.

do any of you find that you can "push" you poo out of your stoma? using your internal muscles i mean?
one time i was in the shower and it was pooing...bit...by bit....by bit....soooo sloooowly it was obnoxious, i just wanted it to finish so i could get out of the shower. on a whim i decided to see what flexing my ab muscles would do and LO AND BEHOLD the poo shoots out at rocket speed!
it only works sometimes though, there is a certain way that the muscles have to "push" or something, but i can usually find them after a moment of trying.

awesome huh?!!
anyone else??


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Jul 6, 2009)

kello82 said:
			
		

> speaking of control with ileos....i have just discovered something recently.
> 
> do any of you find that you can "push" you poo out of your stoma? using your internal muscles i mean?
> one time i was in the shower and it was pooing...bit...by bit....by bit....soooo sloooowly it was obnoxious, i just wanted it to finish so i could get out of the shower. on a whim i decided to see what flexing my ab muscles would do and LO AND BEHOLD the poo shoots out at rocket speed!
> ...


That's just astounding. I'm a little grossed out, but I'm a lot more impressed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

kello82 said:
			
		

> speaking of control with ileos....i have just discovered something recently.
> 
> do any of you find that you can "push" you poo out of your stoma? using your internal muscles i mean?
> one time i was in the shower and it was pooing...bit...by bit....by bit....soooo sloooowly it was obnoxious, i just wanted it to finish so i could get out of the shower. on a whim i decided to see what flexing my ab muscles would do and LO AND BEHOLD the poo shoots out at rocket speed!
> ...


yes.. same here, but be careful Kello, pushing too hard on those tummy muscles could result in a peri-stomal hernia - that's the last thing you want. bit of gentle flexing should be ok tho.


----------



## danman (Jul 6, 2009)

I've noticed this too Kello.
But be careful, as Ding said, I've got that peri-stomal hernia thingy, (I think). It's not nice......


----------



## kello82 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes mum and pop.


really though, thanks for the warning lol, i hadnt thought of that side of it...


----------



## Ataraxia (Jul 7, 2009)

That is quite amazing. I've attempted this a few times but it hasn't worked  (I'm probably a little wussed out about the prospect of pushing too much and my intestine pops completely out).

And while we're on the subject of grossness, do you ever dream about being able to poo properly from your backdoor again? I've had several dreams about it recently -I guess I'm missing the whole sit down experience


----------



## kello82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ataraxia said:
			
		

> And while we're on the subject of grossness, do you ever dream about being able to poo properly from your backdoor again? I've had several dreams about it recently -I guess I'm missing the whole sit down experience


omg i cant believe you just typed that. ive been having NIGHTMAREs about that recently. everytime i sleep, i have a dream where i need to poo (the old way) and im running thru school and all the bathrooms are locked or im late for class or im stuck somewhere or theres no bathrooms anywhere.
its awful 
maybe its just cause i lived with that stress and fear for so long? i dont get why im dreaming about it now though, i mean i used to have dreams like that all time time...when i still pooed that way.
either way, it sucks and i wish it would stop.

i finally had my first stoma dream though! my stoma was a part of me in my dream and it was totally normal


----------



## Ataraxia (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, we're pretty open about the poo process on this forum, aren't we? 

Glad it's not just me though.

Haven't had my 'first stoma dream' yet.


----------



## danman (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm with Kello on this one, the whole pooing thing is a distant nightmare for me. I'll stick to Fergie the stoma for now, thanks very much.


----------



## kello82 (Jul 8, 2009)

HAH dan i forgot you had named yours fergie! lol!


----------



## danman (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you not named yours yet?

May I suggest Vesuvius..... Stoma kinda looks like that mountain and the mountain does like to spew "stuff" at unwanted times.

EDIT: Oh, and I've been up that mountain, stoma smells better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Dan, is it Fergie after Alex Fergussen or the singer Fergie?

mine's Cedric by the way. lol


----------



## kello82 (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL vesuvius is a good one!!

nah ive not named the little nubber yet.
ive toyed with the idea of calling it Barbie lol! i think i posted that somewhere around here......


----------



## BWS1982 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like Kello just recently discovered a new manner of self defense. "Stand back, or I'll shoot!"

Pure Awesome.

The simplest way I knew of the two and the differences were that a ileostomy was the last segment of small bowel connecting, and the colostomy was some section of the colon connecting, I didn't think there was much more than that if it was to be simplified. I hope I don't have to have first hand experience of any of it, but I thought that's the easy way to explain it.


----------



## kello82 (Jul 9, 2009)

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> Sounds like Kello just recently discovered a new manner of self defense. "Stand back, or I'll shoot!"
> 
> Pure Awesome.


LMAO then theres times where its a weapon of its own accord.
last week i was taking my app off and my dad was handing me some damp paper towels when it started shooting and i mean SHOOTING little squirts straight out.
i was like "what the f***?! why does it have to be f-ing PROJECTILE firing right now?!"
my dad was like, dodging the squirts trying to get the towels to me BAHAHAhah freakin funny.
after we were all done and it was all covered up again, it was making its little squishy noises in there and hes like "yeah, yeah squirt all you want now you little....."


----------



## Lisa5326 (Jul 9, 2009)

kello82 said:
			
		

> LMAO then theres times where its a weapon of its own accord.
> last week i was taking my app off and my dad was handing me some damp paper towels when it started shooting and i mean SHOOTING little squirts straight out.
> i was like "what the f***?! why does it have to be f-ing PROJECTILE firing right now?!"
> my dad was like, dodging the squirts trying to get the towels to me BAHAHAhah freakin funny.
> after we were all done and it was all covered up again, it was making its little squishy noises in there and hes like "yeah, yeah squirt all you want now you little....."


LOL :} funny story kello, very descriptive!  Definitely mind of it's own it seems, naming them makes total sense .


----------



## BWS1982 (Jul 9, 2009)

One day it will take over your entire body and you will be CyberKell or the K1000, sent to save John Connor or so the legend goes...This is only the beginning! You need to be on Heroes with your new ability, and watch out for Sylar too.

I wonder if it will all start by making fart noises when someone says something and it knows you don't like them.

One of those stupid jokes that is supposed to be funny due to oddity, but ends up being just goofy.


----------



## danman (Jul 9, 2009)

dingbat said:
			
		

> Dan, is it Fergie after Alex Fergussen or the singer Fergie?
> 
> mine's Cedric by the way. lol


Alex Ferguson.

The same stuff that comes out of the stoma.... comes out of his mouth everytime he speaks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

danman said:
			
		

> Alex Ferguson.
> 
> The same stuff that comes out of the stoma.... comes out of his mouth everytime he speaks.


{snigger}

i guess i could've called mine Gordon in that case, but he wasn't around then


----------



## vintageneo (Aug 4, 2009)

*Just waiting*

My wife was diagnosed with Crohn's last november and she is having her second flare up in less than a year. They say she has some absesses on her intestines and it is very likely she will need surgery and also likely she will need a colostomy. It is really scary but after reading some of all of your posts I am encourage. One question I do have is if a colostomy is permanent or temporary and under what conditions for either?


----------



## ErinDF (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Vintage,

  A colostomy can be EITHER permanent or temporary.  Basically, it depends on the reason they are doing it.  For example, for crohns/IBD patients or cancer patients, sometimes the colon becomes so messed up or tumor laden that they just take it or a substantial portion of it out.  In these cases, the colostomy is permanent because there is no longer intestine below it.

  However, at times the problem is just that the colon is so inflamed that medicine isn't working.  In those cases, they will try what they call a temporary diversion where they do a colostomy to let the intestines "rest" without the poo running through it (sort of like a river...but grosser).  I think this is also used when abscesses form or there is a perforation of a bowel (such as during a colonoscopy or surgery) and the colon needs to heal.

So basically, it'll depend on what your wife's doctor says about the severity of her disease, where it is, and that sort of thing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ThankGoodness (Mar 9, 2012)

I wanted to thank you all for this information.  My doctor told me today I'm going to have an ileostomy and my mind immediately went to colostomy bag.  Thank goodness for this site and you wonderful people.  I have Crohn's Disease so I think I'll stick around.  Thank you again!


----------



## charK63 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi: I have had a colostomy for ten months and have had it reversed for a year but it was because of a bowel blockage. Sorry. 
But I too, wanted to know difference between the 2, so I joined your site to say that No you do not have any control with output in colostomy bag. Yes I've read of irrigating to have more control but I don't even know the tools needed. I had a very inverted stoma that stayed moist and buried in a roll of fat so my body continuously tried to repair it so I had much difficulty if my stools were too firm it would get stretched and tear and if stools too loose I couldn't get a secure adhesive back that I could count on and sometimes had to change 3 times a day. That's why I had reversal after only ten months. I couldn't even control my stool output consistency to make a barrier stay in place. Anyway just thought I'd share. 


Ataraxia said:


> So with Colostomy bags mainly being non-drainable, does this mean they have control of the waste output? Or is it free-running like with the ileostomy patients?
> 
> I just don't understand why they would use closed bags.


----------

